# dog odor



## redwind30 (Dec 24, 2008)

we have noticed that our male yorkie has a very bad odor after he has been exercising or playing. Is this normal? Any suggestions to eliminate the odor?
Thanks!


----------



## JustTess (Mar 19, 2008)

Get a husky  I've noticed Ilya does not have an odor at all, even after exercising.

Lola, our terrier mix, smells very doggish after running around. I wonder what other dog owners do to eliminate odor without irritating the dog skin by bathing too much.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

What are you feeding them? Low quality food with dyes, etc. tends to make dogs smell, as well as giving them eye stains.


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

Dog odor has a lot to do with breed AND with food. Some dogs smell more like dogs than others, especially dogs like labs who have oily coats (since they are meant for swimming, etc.). Food makes a huge difference. Since switching my dogs to raw, they barely smell like dogs any more. I love it.


----------



## JustTess (Mar 19, 2008)

Big dog man said:


> see if this is any help


Big dog man... did you read the OP's question?



> Is this normal?


I simply told the OP one of my dogs experience odor problems at times.

How does your post help? except to show that you're ..........


----------



## echo8287 (Jul 5, 2007)

Yorkie smell a little more than other dogs. They don't shed and their hair gets oily fast. Find some good smelling shampoo and bath them frequently. They are so small it doesn't take long to bath them. It helps to keep them trimmed up. My daughter has one that is 5 years old. She will start to smell in a couple of weeks if not given a bath. She eats good food so thats not an issue. They like to roll around on things too. Sometimes she does it to her food,or even in the grass outside. We also brush her teeth frequently. David


----------



## Allie3985 (Jul 19, 2008)

myminpins said:


> Dog odor has a lot to do with breed AND with food. Some dogs smell more like dogs than others, especially dogs like labs who have oily coats (since they are meant for swimming, etc.). Food makes a huge difference. Since switching my dogs to raw, they barely smell like dogs any more. I love it.


I also feed raw and my dogs breathe and teeth are great but my mutt puppy definately has an oder to her that my other two do not. I'm convinced that breed has a lot to do with it but bathing her every couple weeks helps.


----------



## Erick Aguilar (Jun 9, 2008)

Well, i got a Husky, apparently a ''no odor'' breed, but he is kinda smelly, probably because he spends too much time outside, but, his breath is odorless.

I would bath him, but with the colds in here recently, i'm scared it might harm him, so... stick to the doggie smell for some time...brushing him helps alot in reducing odor i noticed.


----------

